# "Red" She Said and NARS Haul...first Haul post



## trinity27109 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my October hauling so far. Sadly, this is not the end! I will be getting the rest of my Holiday Collection goodies on Saturday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for looking.

The entire haul





NARS Stuff:
Blushes-Cassandre, Turkish Red, Constantinople, Montenegro
Eye shadows: Night Flight, Night Fever, Night Clubbing, Goldfinger, Santorini, California
Lippies: Tomango, Shanghai Express





"Red" She Said
MES: Outspoken, Threesome, Inter-view, Danger Zone
Love Alert Dazzleglass, RSS lippie and RougeMarie NL


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 23, 2008)

great haul! love the nars blushes!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 23, 2008)

Loving your haul!!! Great cream blushes...


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fantastic Haul!!! Love the Nars Blushes and shadows!! I want Night Clubbing so bad!


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 23, 2008)

I love NARS eyeshadows even if I only have one!
And those MES look yummy!
Your going to be having fun this chrsitmas!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 23, 2008)

Those NARS shadows look so gorgeous :-D


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 24, 2008)

Mmm Santorini...I want.


----------



## Distinque (Oct 24, 2008)

Great Haul....I wanna try a Nars blush!


----------



## nico (Oct 24, 2008)

Enjoy them! I want California eyeshadow,too


----------



## macosophy (Oct 24, 2008)

i didn't know that nars had a blush named montenegro!
it used to be a part of my country but not anymore


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Droooool*
I wish we had Nars here! Those eyeshadows look so pretty! :b


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 24, 2008)

whooo that's a big NARS haul!  I love it~ Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Oct 24, 2008)

U did some serious damage. Awesome Haul!!Wonderful choices!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 24, 2008)

wow, that's a great haul! i love red she said!


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

cant wait to get the Santorini


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 25, 2008)

wicked


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

looks tasty


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 26, 2008)

That is one helluva NARS haul...I'm jealous!


----------



## trinity27109 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for looking ladies! I played with my NARS eyeshadows this weekend and oh my goodness they are awesome! I was able to get so many because of the Beauty & Main BOGO. I love, love, love them. I'm ashamed to post what I hauled this weekend...it is my first holiday collection so I went just a little nuts...


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 29, 2008)

Great haul.  Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 29, 2008)

I love your haul!!! Nars is cool stuff :-D


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 31, 2008)

That is one wicked haul. I love all your NARS!!


----------



## CreamPuffer (Oct 31, 2008)

Great haul!  But I though Santorini was discontinued.  Did I miss something?


----------



## CreamPuffer (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry, not sure how I got a double post.  By the way that Nars haul is honestly amazing!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 1, 2008)

now that's a great haul
enjoy


----------

